# OP Box Joints and Wood Grain



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

This is a NOOB question for sure, but I am having troubles with the OP box joint jigs and I want to know what I am doing wrong. In the Router Workshop book it looks like the boxes are made with the grain running horizontally around the box. This means the joints are actually cut across the grain. I have a lot of trouble when I try to do this. The fingers chip badly and are very tight on the jig. Some actually just break off. (I am using the 3/8" jig and the brand new OP 3/8" spiral bit and some 3/8" poplar to practice on and using my version of Bob's push block jig which isn't quite as pretty as his:'( ). For the heck of it I tried cutting the joints with the grain running the other way and they cut MUCH nicer and fit better. But I doubt that would make a pretty box.
So what could be the issue? Is it just my wood choice, or a bad router bit, or am I doing something wrong - i.e. feeding too fast/slow? I was initially getting some burning on the cuts so I sped up my feed rate and that seemed to fix it. 
I could try some other wood like oak or walnut that I have but I don't want to "practice" on expensive wood until I have this right.
I am perplexed.  Help!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dep

Put the slots in with the grain...

Not across the grain I can't think of a better way to get them to snap off..

=========



CanuckGal said:


> This is a NOOB question for sure, but I am having troubles with the OP box joint jigs and I want to know what I am doing wrong. In the Router Workshop book it looks like the boxes are made with the grain running horizontally around the box. This means the joints are actually cut across the grain. I have a lot of trouble when I try to do this. The fingers chip badly and are very tight on the jig. Some actually just break off. (I am using the 3/8" jig and the brand new OP 3/8" spiral bit and some 3/8" poplar to practice on and using my version of Bob's push block jig which isn't quite as pretty as his:'( ). For the heck of it I tried cutting the joints with the grain running the other way and they cut MUCH nicer and fit better. But I doubt that would make a pretty box.
> So what could be the issue? Is it just my wood choice, or a bad router bit, or am I doing something wrong - i.e. feeding too fast/slow? I was initially getting some burning on the cuts so I sped up my feed rate and that seemed to fix it.
> I could try some other wood like oak or walnut that I have but I don't want to "practice" on expensive wood until I have this right.
> I am perplexed.  Help!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Success! Just so you know your help is appreciated and put to use! THANKS!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks Good Dep

Now just use your trim bit on the joints and you will have a fine looking box 

Here's your GOLD star .. ** *

=======



CanuckGal said:


> Success! Just so you know your help is appreciated and put to use! THANKS!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes the pic was taken without the joints glued yet. I was happy with the fit and intended to make the joints a bit proud so everything was right on the money. I am really happy to get it all figured out finally. Silly mistakes but thank goodness for this forum! The spouse won't be laughing at this one!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dep

Put his shoes in the box and glue a lid on it and say OK lets see you get them out of the box bud  almost as good as nailing his shoes to the floor  a real woodworkers joke 


=====



CanuckGal said:


> Yes the pic was taken without the joints glued yet. I was happy with the fit and intended to make the joints a bit proud so everything was right on the money. I am really happy to get it all figured out finally. Silly mistakes but thank goodness for this forum! The spouse won't be laughing at this one!


----------

